# Icelandic colt update



## jennigrey (Jan 27, 2005)

Got the colt's paddock finished and decanted him from the van last night. He sure looks a lot better than he did when we rolled up into our driveway 11 days ago.










Hooves are still long. I worked on them a little while he was in the van but the lighting was terrible so I gave up. Now that he's out in the paddock I can work on them again. I bet it feels nice to be able to sink his long toes into the loose footing in the paddock and stand up straight. He was all wadded-up in the van.

I think I'm starting to see what you mean about the similarity to donkeys, bergere. For whatever reason, this guy isn't the flinch-and-bolt type. He'll flinch but stand in place and think about it. Maybe after a couple of seconds he'll make up his mind and move off, but I'm used to horses being more "run first, ask questions later from a safe distance" and he simply isn't that way. Is this one of the breed traits you were talking about?

Initially I wondered if he was even processing things or if he was just ignoring it and going to his "happy place". Now I have decided that he is just spending more time processing before comitting to a response. Because of that extra time spent thinking about it, he doesn't overreact like most unhandled horses are prone to do.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Green grass, lightning, loose footing, no ice balls, no snowbanks, no snow and nobody seems to be shivering ............. I demand a recount and if recount happens to fail, book me a spot in the trailer. 

Now that I'm over that, he's cute as a bug's ear.


----------



## jennigrey (Jan 27, 2005)

Six days ago we had a few inches of snow and then temps in the single-digits Farenheit. Rains have melted it since then. It didn't rain today but the sky looked ominous off an on. Last few days it's been rain rain rain and low-to-mid 30's. Miserable weather. If you come here, wr, bring your flippers.


----------



## wintrrwolf (Sep 29, 2009)

oh who couldn't love this little guy, dark dreamy eyes, frosty white mane and tail, and silver grey fluffy coat...


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

He will be a nice looking one now that he is getting good care.

Yes, is one of the traits of Icelandic's I was talking about. Like a donkey... they need to think and process what you are asking them.

Another one is.. if you have a fully trained Icelandic around and if the young horse see's the older horse "getting" to do something... they will want to do that too.. and they really do watch the other Icelandic getting the "special" treatment. When you take that young horse out after... they will act like they have always done it. ;O)

Edda is like that... if someone else gets attention, shes wants some too. VBG


----------



## jennigrey (Jan 27, 2005)

Sorry for the broken link. I had to move the photo. Here it is in its new location.


----------



## jennigrey (Jan 27, 2005)

This guy's poor feet! The frogs are so atrophied and recessed. Look at this hind...










The frogs aren't even touching the ground. 

Trimmed him up a bit this evening. I do a little here and a little there because I'm trying to balance his need for hoof care with his lack of training and lack of musculature. I only ask him to hold his feet up a little at a time. He's quite weak.

He taped at 500 lbs. I gave him a small dose of ivermectin last Sunday. Couple days later his manure was full of BOT larvae. Yuk, gross! Today when I cleaned his paddock I didn't see any bots in his manure. Glad that's over.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Thank you for the update Jenni. Sounds like he is on the road to being healthy for the first time in his life. ;O)


----------



## wintrrwolf (Sep 29, 2009)

Did you use anything special to wash his feet?


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

I think he does look better already, can't wait to see him as he progresses. Looks like he's going to be quite pretty!


----------



## jennigrey (Jan 27, 2005)

wintrrwolf said:


> Did you use anything special to wash his feet?


Nope, I just hosed them off. I led him from his paddock out onto the gravel driveway, hosed his legs and hooves off, then brought him to the crossties in the barn.

_Technically_ he's still in quarrantine, however, there were about 30 horses at the Icelandic farm's silent auction. One of the fillies looked like she had been rolled down a hill (filthy, hair sticking out everywhich way) and one of the geldings (there were only a couple of geldings - the rest were intact colts) was kind of overweight and mostly stood in one place. Aside from that, all the rest of the horses looked quite healthy, if a tiny bit undernourished and neglected in the hoofcare department. 

If there had only been a few horses for me to look at, if any of them had looked run-down, if any of my horses were not in great health or if I had someone else's horse over for training, I would be much more strict about this quarrantine period. I would have a boot dip, there would be _no_ taking him out of the paddock for any reason, separate muck cart for cleaning his paddock, separate gloves and jacket for me to wear when handling him.

It is a bit of a risk; I should be practicing strict quarrantine. :hammer:


----------



## katybug (Aug 11, 2010)

jennigrey said:


> Nope, I just hosed them off. I led him from his paddock out onto the gravel driveway, hosed his legs and hooves off, then brought him to the crossties in the barn.


Farrier's Formula makes a hoof disinfectant that I'm dying to try. I wonder if it would help dry out his feet? I spoke to the Farrier's Formula reps at WEG and they said that it would probably help my pony's wet feet issue. He doesn't really get thrush, but his feet retain moisture really easily. 

http://www.lifedatalabs.com/index.php?act=hoofdisinfectant&lang=us


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

katybug said:


> Farrier's Formula makes a hoof disinfectant that I'm dying to try. I wonder if it would help dry out his feet? I spoke to the Farrier's Formula reps at WEG and they said that it would probably help my pony's wet feet issue. He doesn't really get thrush, but his feet retain moisture really easily.
> 
> http://www.lifedatalabs.com/index.php?act=hoofdisinfectant&lang=us


I used that on a couple of my horses and it worked great. But it works best if the hooves are dry.


----------



## jennigrey (Jan 27, 2005)

A little update on his training.

This kid is _smart_. He sees everything, thinks about everything and files it away for later. He is a little data-gathering monster.

He tends to think, think, think, _react_ rather than react, react, react, _think_. His body language is very quiet and subtle compared to most horses I have worked with.

Since he doesn't loudly telegraph his actions, it would be very easy for him to pull the wool over an inexperienced person's eyes and get away with something. And, having gotten away with something once, you can bet he'd hide that trick up his sleeve and whip it out again at the most inopportune moment. Right now, no one is allowed to mess with him but me. Have to wait till he stops looking for loopholes all the time!

On an unrelated note, he is very flexible! He was tied in the horse van having some patience training and in the course of some of his little bratty fits he was experimenting with putting his forelegs in and out of the feeding platform/manger. I watched him and was surprised at how flexible his forelegs are. I also have a very easy time with him on the hoof stand, due to his flexibility. Pretty neat!


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

OMG.. Jenni, 
Had a good chuckle, with your update! So very glad you are working with him. VBG
And he has a great home. 

That cute little fluffy-ness they have, hides a smart mind and that's where people tend to get into trouble. LOL

Mine are really quiet in telegraphing their actions too. Can be like learning a whole new horse language.

Oh ya.. they are very flexible too, as you found out. LOL
And riding them can be a challenge for people not used to riding Cats... ah.. Icelandic's. ;O) 
They are so much more flexible than say riding, Arab's or QH's and so on.


----------



## jennigrey (Jan 27, 2005)

Is the flexibility a gaited-horse thing, caused by the difference in musculature?

The colt's owner (my friend) was over yesterday and spent a long time grooming him and fluffing his coat. We got about 4" of snow several days ago and since then it's been down around 10F each night with no melting to speak of during the day. This has given the colt time to dry out finally. 

His quarrantine was over on the 21st and I have sent him out into one of the smaller and better-fenced pastures. He comes in for lessons and for his small snack of Safe Choice each day. He has started to come when called (although he does not yet have a name; still "the colt"... I use a sound to call him, rather than a name). I have started ground driving him in his halter. Sure is a treat to work with such a fast learner! Looking forward to having him gelded, though. My mares are being obnoxious. Wolf teeth will be pulled at that time as well.

Gave his feet a trim yesterday while we had him in for his deep-clean grooming session. Here's a before and after photo where you can see the improvement in the lobes of his heels. He still has pretty smelly feet but I still don't have a dry place to stable him and treat his feet chemically. His frogs started to shed recently and he had developed some flaps. I trimmed those off yesterday and was able to get that old abscess site pared away entirely. No more hiding place for gunk there, hooray! His frogs look better now but that's pretty superficial. It's the heels that I'm so pleased with. I think I've taken a good 2" off his toe and finally have it back where it should be. His feet are finally UNDER his leg now and his poor pasterns are much relieved.


----------



## jennigrey (Jan 27, 2005)

Looking pretty good now.


----------



## jennigrey (Jan 27, 2005)

He's a good boy and a bit of a ham. He seemed to know that he was being scrutinized and enjoyed it. Really perked up and stood nicely.











A cute closeup from yesterday's picture-taking session. The sweater is one that my friend purchased in Iceland a year or two ago while there for work. Made of Icelandic sheep wool.


----------



## jill.costello (Aug 18, 2004)

aaaaaaaaawwwwww! just aaaaaawwwwwwww!!!!


----------



## jennigrey (Jan 27, 2005)

Oh yeah and here's that white stuff you were looking for, wr. Got rid of all that confusing green.


----------



## bluebird2o2 (Feb 14, 2007)

Hes adorable!


----------



## Stonybrook (Sep 22, 2007)

I just love his expression.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

jennigrey, I'm still full of that peace on earth crap or I would have pointed out that it was nice to see white crap, gloves, outerwear and chocolate deprived hips in the after photo.


----------



## 2horses (Jul 19, 2004)

His feet look terrific! Good job. What color is he? Kinda looks rose gray in those pics.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

He sure is blooming under your care Jenni! Is looking really good and going to be quite the beauty!
Love hearing about his updates!!

Honestly don't think that kind of flexibility, is a gaited-horse thing. I have own a Peruvian Paso and have ridden a number of TW and MRT over the years and none of them have the flexibility an Icelandic has.
Has to be ridden to be believed. ;O)


----------



## happycat (Dec 22, 2003)

Oh isn't he just adorable! He's got that giant loveable teddy-bear thing going on, and it really works for him. What a doll!


----------



## HorseGirl31 (Apr 7, 2010)

He is FANTASTIC LOOKING! NIce job!


----------



## jennigrey (Jan 27, 2005)

He is a rose gray, I believe. I was told that his dam was rose gray as well. I am very curious to see what he sheds out to this summer. His color is so complex!

Have to say that I wouldn't mind riding the little fellow one day but I don't think I'll be able to let myself do it. The size difference between him and me just isn't big enough! His owner, however, is just the right size. That's her in the photo with the colt. I sticked him at 12h exactly, the day I took him out of the van.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Remember 6'++ tall Icelanders ride these horses. So unless you are 300lbs... bet he would handle you riding him just fine.
I am now 5'6" tall and ah... 155lbs and Dyfra at her 12.3 tank of self, has no problems with me riding her.

Am not sure if you have heard about the Eidfaxi Icelandic horse Magazine?
They do have it translated into English. The sizes of the riders and horses here are normal to me. ;O)
http://en.eidfaxi.is/


----------



## jennigrey (Jan 27, 2005)

I know it is done, but I don't agree with a lot of the things I am seeing done within the "traditional" Icelandic horse community. Perhaps when he is fully mature and conditioned I will give it a brief whirl.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

True...true.... 
Feel the same here...
am one of those Non traditional Icelandic horse owners. ;O) 
Just used to seeing adults ride Adult small horses...ie Icelandic's, Fjords and so on. 
Think my friend (who is shorter than me)...looks tiny riding on her 16+ hand TB. Funny thing is...he takes a narrow saddle. And short Dyfra is so wide, she would need a 13 1/4" wide gullet flare hoop tree!

Fully mature and conditioned he should do fine with you riding. He looks like he is well built. One thing about Icelandic's... if they didn't like something.. they will let you know.


----------



## jennigrey (Jan 27, 2005)

The colt (still unnamed) went to the vet yesterday in preparation for his cryptorchid surgery this afternoon. The vet and other staff gave him glowing reviews for his behavior. He apparantly used his very best manners and impressed them all with his gentleness, willingness and patience. He might be ready to come home tomorrow afternoon. 

Fortunately part of the retained testicle was in the inguinal canal, so they didn't have to go spelunking too deep, or bring out the laparascope or any of the stuff that goes along with the more complex surgery. His recovery time should be fairly short.

I missed my daily Little Man fix here yesterday. The Percheron mares seem a little subdued without their Biggest Little Fan.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Glad to hear it wasn't as bad as it could of been.

Funny how we get used to having Icelandic's around. VBG


----------



## farmgal (Nov 12, 2005)

He is soo adorable. Thanks for sharing. His whole demeanor is different than the first picture. the latter picture shows how happy he is. He has confidence in his future. You can clearly see he loves the attention and care. You did good!


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

jennigrey said:


> The colt (still unnamed) went to the vet yesterday in preparation for his cryptorchid surgery this afternoon. The vet and other staff gave him glowing reviews for his behavior. He apparantly used his very best manners and impressed them all with his gentleness, willingness and patience. He might be ready to come home tomorrow afternoon.
> 
> Fortunately part of the retained testicle was in the inguinal canal, so they didn't have to go spelunking too deep, or bring out the laparascope or any of the stuff that goes along with the more complex surgery. His recovery time should be fairly short.
> 
> I missed my daily Little Man fix here yesterday. The Percheron mares seem a little subdued without their Biggest Little Fan.


I'm glad everything went smoothly, Jennigrey that's always a good thing.


----------



## jennigrey (Jan 27, 2005)

Stall rest is over, paddock rest is over, the snow has finally melted and the sun came out briefly this morning. Here's the Icelandic gelding (previously known as Icelandic COLT) basking in his pasture.


----------



## jennigrey (Jan 27, 2005)

Oh, and before I start hearing wailings and gnashing of teeth from those of you with snow still on the ground, let me tell you that it is now raining sideways at 35MPH with some sleet and hail mixed in.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

CUTE! And looking very good.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

He (does he have a name yet?) is simply adorable. 

You have *green* grass I would so take sideways sleet for *green* grass. :grit:


----------



## jennigrey (Jan 27, 2005)

No name! His owner hasn't been able to spend much time with him, yet, so his personality is still something of a mystery. I'm afraid he doesn't really like me too much. I'm still Sarge to him. :drillsgt: Once boot camp is done, we'll have a chance to get to know each other as individuals and he'll probably decide I'm an okay person after all. But for now, we aren't exactly buddies. 

He's really quite reserved. We have a working relatioship. He comes when I call, usually, and does what I ask; that's enough for me. He can make friends with his owner. :buds:


----------



## jennigrey (Jan 27, 2005)

He's the ideal height to wrap an arm around his neck and give him noogies, BTW. He likes his noogies, especially now that he's really gearing up for shedding season. I usually give him a good noogie after I take his halter off when work is over. Pony noogies are good for the soul!


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

Uh huh..noogies.... Sarge....  

Sounds like Mr. Reserved may warm up yet. He looks much more like a horse and much less like a stuffed toy now.


----------



## jennigrey (Jan 27, 2005)




----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Oh, to be a young horse in the sun in the spring... He is too cute for words.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

jennigrey said:


>


Oh my, had a good giggle at that one!! 

Secrete to Icelandic's liking a person. The more you itch them, the more they love you! LOL

It does take time, a lot more time for Icelandic's to bond to people, compared to say Arabs and such. 
But once they bond to you, they will do any thing for you. 
Took Stjarna two years to get to that point. Took Dyfra longer but they will trust you and do anything you ask, now.

He is turning into quite the beauty!


----------



## jennigrey (Jan 27, 2005)

Time for another update. 

The Icelandic's owner ended up naming him Falki (falcon). She comes over on Saturdays and messes with him. Sometimes she rides him, sometimes she just grooms him, sometimes she works with him in-hand.

I occasionally ride him up and down the driveway but I really am too big for him. He's 12 hands and only about 575lbs. We haven't sent his hairs in to be checked against the DNA records they have for the horses from this farm but I'm pretty sure that his mom was a very young horse. There's just no denying it any more... Falki is runty.

Since I can't ride him to condition and work him, I do work him in-hand (easy to do since he is so short - heck, I can even apply the whip aid to the OPPOSITE side of the horse :hysterical and I also got a cart to drive him. We have some really hellish hills so he has to WORK. The cart is a little short - I might convert it to wood wheels to gain some height, or just make some wood blocks to raise it. 

He's got a nice tolt under saddle and he will also pace in the pasture. Yesterday I shaved his girth area, armpits and his chest between his front legs to get rid of the mudlocks. I had him put his foot up on the hoof stand and I kind of sat underneath him and used the cordless trimmers. He is such a good boy - brave, full of "try", willing to do ANYthing. He is also full of beans and is always starting a rukkus with the Percherons or "bowling for goats" which is where he gallops straight at them at top speed and makes them scatter. The goats enjoy that as well. I just love having him here. 

Yeah, we're friends now. :buds:He comes when I call... sometimes even comes running.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

You are not to big to ride him! Honest! Should show you some photos from Iceland, with the men their riding their horses. 
They are quick as cats and can be harder to balance on because they are small..... 

He is looking really good and very happy!
Icelandic's also keep growing until they are around 7 to 8 years old. 
So he will fill out and most likely get a little taller. 
That cart is very cute and will help build up those muscles. ;O)


----------

